# Wow.. surprised no one mentioned about these antics on the St. Joe a couple weeks ago



## HURONFLY (Aug 12, 2007)

If my memory serves me correctly that thread about the other guides antics went on for nine or ten pages before it was shut down. I guess it was shut down because things began to get personal and everything was pretty much discussed anyway. I think issues like this being discussed here are important especially when something is done that could put other anglers in harms way. What the other guide did was against the law but others were not endangered by it.


----------



## Still Wait'n (Nov 25, 2005)

I guess my thought is, that if I choose launch my boat when there is shelf ice up and down the river I am taking the chance that ice flows may happen. When doing so I have to understand that I cannot control other peoples actions (no matter who it may be) and that ice flows are a possibility. If I'm afraid this may happen then I wont launch my boat.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Still Wait'n said:


> I guess my thought is, that if I choose launch my boat when there is shelf ice up and down the river I am taking the chance that ice flows may happen. When doing so I have to understand that I cannot control other peoples actions (no matter who it may be) and that ice flows are a possibility. If I'm afraid this may happen then I wont launch my boat.


You must not launch very often.
My thought is that someone who spends enough time on the river is fully cognizant of the peril and inconvenience their actions can put others downstream in. Acting with callous disregard for the enjoyment, much less safety of those downstream is absolutely inexcusable. These things always have a way of taking care of themselves. Hopefully before a funeral is needed for someone caught downstream..


----------



## Still Wait'n (Nov 25, 2005)

ESOX said:


> You must not launch very often.
> My thought is that someone who spends enough time on the river is fully cognizant of the peril and inconvenience their actions can put others downstream in. Acting with callous disregard for the enjoyment, much less safety of those downstream is absolutely inexcusable. These things always have a way of taking care of themselves. Hopefully before a funeral is needed for someone caught downstream..


I'm not making excuses for anyone. I'm just saying that if you, I or anyone else launches in these conditions has to realize these things may happen. If I make the call to launch my boat I am taking that chance.

Edit; But yes I have launched under these conditions quite a few times over the years.


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

The sad thing is since no one was injured, my guess is nothing is going to happen to him. If a boat flipped or god forbid someone died, which could have happened, then action would have taken place right away. It's like a lot of new rules and laws that take place; we new it could have endangered someone by not having the rule, but it hasn't yet, so they do nothing. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## LushLife (Mar 3, 2008)

"he slipped down river real slow like, fished for a tiny bit and then just floored it back up river and took his boat out" 

- maybe he was in a hurry to get off of the water....

"Then he should have legal action taken against him" / "my guess is nothing is going to happen to him" 

- i believe it would be extremely difficult to prove intent....


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Still Wait'n said:


> I'm not making excuses for anyone. I'm just saying that if you, I or anyone else launches in these conditions has to realize these things may happen. If I make the call to launch my boat I am taking that chance.
> 
> Edit; But yes I have launched under these conditions quite a few times over the years.


Most of us realize the dangers, but when ones stupidity or selfish behavior creates dangerous situations for other anglers....

Been there and got lucky to get back. And that's with 20+ years of experience. A novice would not have been able to deal with the conditions, considering the size of river we were on.


----------



## Still Wait'n (Nov 25, 2005)

Shoeman said:


> Most of us realize the dangers, but when ones stupidity or selfish behavior creates dangerous situations for other anglers....
> 
> Been there and got lucky to get back. And that's with 20+ years of experience. A novice would not have been able to deal with the conditions, considering the size of river we were on.


I understand what is being said. This is my 20th year on that river and I don't launch any more when there is a lot of ice just for this reason, because you can't control other peoples actions. I'm sure this isn't the first time this thing has happened and won't be the last. I will find other things to do when it gets to icy. 

I would also like to hear Headhunters side of the story. I'm not saying that there is, but maybe there is more to the story.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

What we need is a no wake speed limit on the Rivers Dec 1-to the end of April.


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

rieverr said:


> IS that unlawful to break up self ice as he did??
> Whats the diffrent if self ice comes down in large chunks on its own?
> :yikes: B4 u guys kick me and beat me up I Havent Fish the JOE in years in FEB or MARCH with a boat..
> And i DO NOT know the guy..


fyi-
It's called alot of things till something Bad happens. go from an ass- to 7.5-15yrs to 15-25yrs w/intent proven, History dictates intent... Mi. law say's Your responsible for your wake.

We just read what happened on the Grand, When something bad does happen in feb/march?? It's Finale!


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

Still Wait'n said:


> I would also like to hear Headhunters side of the story. I'm not saying that there is, but maybe there is more to the story.


My guess is, he will have his chance as I am sure the Coast Guard at the very least will talk to him about the situation.

It's old news as far as I'm concerned, just more of the same on a West Michigan river when migratory species are involved, I cannot wait for Summer and chasing Smallies without all the drama on the river...


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

The man has a six pack license. If you were there, felt your life was in danger, or felt something unethical was done, then by all means get with the cg and file a complaint. The USFS takes complaints on person's with special use permits very serious and I bet the cg does too on six pack license's. There are bad eggs in all walks of life, folks that just don't give a rats ass, and of course , trial and verdict by the internet. Not much is going to happen here except lots of folks who don't even know the man, wish to see him hung high. I've fished around him a few times, but I wouldn't know his face, and quite frankly, fail to see what is being accomplished by this post, other than to provide todays "hot" topic. I'm going to go 'break some ice" for a cold one now. Come on spring, we all need it.


----------



## Still Wait'n (Nov 25, 2005)

riverman said:


> The man has a six pack license. If you were there, felt your life was in danger, or felt something unethical was done, then by all means get with the cg and file a complaint. The USFS takes complaints on person's with special use permits very serious and I bet the cg does too on six pack license's. There are bad eggs in all walks of life, folks that just don't give a rats ass, and of course , trial and verdict by the internet. Not much is going to happen here except lots of folks who don't even know the man, wish to see him hung high. I've fished around him a few times, but I wouldn't know his face, and quite frankly, fail to see what is being accomplished by this post, other than to provide todays "hot" topic. I'm going to go 'break some ice" for a cold one now. Come on spring, we all need it.


Good post, a lot of truths in that statement.


----------



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

Still Wait'n said:


> I guess my thought is, that if I choose launch my boat when there is shelf ice up and down the river I am taking the chance that ice flows may happen. When doing so I have to understand that I cannot control other peoples actions (no matter who it may be) and that ice flows are a possibility. If I'm afraid this may happen then I wont launch my boat.


imo, this is just like a public roadway, there are certain rules that should be followed. when i pull out on the road I know there's a chance i could die in a car accident, but i don't doesn't keep me in a corner of the house worrying. if i want to go fishing it should be reasonable to assume others will take appropriate actions and not endanger my well being. if they do, there are consequences


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Fished with Tim and his Dad before he became a guide, a little gruff, but always good company.

On a positive note, his wife is a kind and compasionate veterinarian......and pretty good looking.


----------



## Still Wait'n (Nov 25, 2005)

Drisc13 said:


> imo, this is just like a public roadway, there are certain rules that should be followed. when i pull out on the road I know there's a chance i could die in a car accident, but i don't doesn't keep me in a corner of the house worrying. if i want to go fishing it should be reasonable to assume others will take appropriate actions and not endanger my well being. if they do, there are consequences


By all means, knock yourself out.


----------



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

Still Wait'n said:


> By all means, knock yourself out.


 
keep waiting for it...


----------



## bowonly (Oct 31, 2006)

The headhunter is a good guy in my book never had any problems with him on the river! Meet him before he started guiding nice guy shared info. Sounds like somebody has personal issues with him! Goldeneye he needs to move to allegan avoid him like the plague!


----------



## Back Country (Jan 6, 2011)

After all this time. Geez. I'm surprised no names have been heavily edited, or, start thread/thread reply's efficiently altered, deleted, etc.... :chillin:


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

This is what I was told by the individual whom filed the complaint, so take it as second hand information...

No witnesses were needed because he had both photo and video evidence proving his complaint to be true. "Which I will add, I know what is being claimed is true because I was there"

His Captain's license will not be revoked "it takes multiple offenses for that to take place I guess", which speaking for myself, I never wanted to see that happen anyway.

It will go on his permanent record and if it happens again, he could have his license revoked. 

Again, this is what I was told by the individual whom made the complaint.

As others have stated, this thread has essentially worn out its purpose "if it ever had one", will just be a flamer contest from here on out, might as well lock it moddies...


----------

